# Video from 3-8-08



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

B&B is this song better?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Gettin better GV! 

It's got a beat that won't put you to sleep.. 

And it was something released in us younger guys lifetime..


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I can just GV waiting in the lot untill a good song comes on, to start powing.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What are changing a diaper that your up all ready JD?
I own CD's!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD Dave;540463 said:


> I can just see GV waiting in the lot untill a good song comes on, to start plowing.


If that's the case it's a good thing he doesn't charge by the hour.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice video, is that the same lot as before in the video were that dude cut you off?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

nope. Different account.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Grandview nice vids......i like the music also! LOL


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Black Eyed Peas LOL


----------

